# What is 1 gram of ginger?



## WantsALittle1

I'm trying to deal with morning sickness by consuming ginger in various forms (eating bits of the raw root and drinking ginger beer), but I've read online that pregnant women should consume a max of 1g of ginger per day. Unfortunately I don't think your average person has any concept of what 1g of ginger is, and I don't have a food scale.

Would that be a 1cm x 1cm x 1cm cube of fresh ginger root? Would it be a 12 fl oz bottle of ginger beer? I would be super appreciative if anyone could convert '1g of ginger' into practical units?


----------



## Missy8110

Sorry I can't be of much help with the exact measurements.... :dohh: However, I was just speaking with a friend of mine about ginger today and she said she would cut off a small slice of the root and place it in a hot cup of water with lemon and drink that to help her out. Hope this helps :flower:


----------



## SIEGAL

1 gram is so tiny. Its like nothing. Are you sure you read 1 g in a reputable source?


----------



## Bellybump89

I want to say its about a teaspoon. But don't quote me


----------



## minties

A teaspoon of normal granulated white sugar is 6 grams, so I'm thinking 1 gram of ginger is not much.


----------



## WantsALittle1

SIEGAL said:


> 1 gram is so tiny. Its like nothing. Are you sure you read 1 g in a reputable source?

I read it in a few places, but I guess the reason that number keeps popping up is that all the studies on ginger for morning sickness were done with 1g of ginger, so they can't advise anything more than that because it hasn't been tested. I hate to say, but 1g of ginger would do absolutely nothing for me. I love ginger so much that I gnaw on the raw root...


----------



## MissCurly

thats a teeny weeny amount!!

In my first pregnancy i ate loads! I made crystallised ginger and used to nibble on that throughout the day. And I had no harmful effects that i am aware of.

And i bought some today- just in case if MS hits me like last time.


----------



## SIEGAL

I like to grate the root and squeeze the juice into tea or hot water


----------



## LuckyW

Missy8110 said:


> Sorry I can't be of much help with the exact measurements.... :dohh: However, I was just speaking with a friend of mine about ginger today and she said she would cut off a small slice of the root and place it in a hot cup of water with lemon and drink that to help her out. Hope this helps :flower:

That helps me, because it sounds great. Thanks.



WantsALittle1 said:


> I love ginger so much that I gnaw on the raw root...

Wow, that's awesome. Ginger is supposed to be hella good for you.

Sorry I can't help on the gram question either.


----------

